# Success with frozen eggs anyone?



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,

Four years ago, single and childless I did three stimulation cycles for oocyte vitrification (same procedure as IVF stimulation, only that the collected eggs are frozen instead of being fertilised). 

I did three cycles because I didn't respond well to drugs (I learned then that I was not going to be one of those ladies that collect eggs by the dozens). I have just six 35 year old eggs frozen.

As you can see in my signature, I've had a few goes with IVF/ICSI and I just had another failed cycle. I'm about to embark in exploring the Egg Donation alternatives but before that I will thaw my frozen eggs and give it a last go with them.

I just want to be realistic as what the chances are and I haven't met anyone who has conceived with her own frozen eggs. 

There are no boards in FF for frozen eggs which makes me think it's not very common but should become more common with time.

Please let me know if you have any stories to share and/or whether there's another board where I should post.

Thanks!
Carito


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Might be worth posting on the DE board - only reason I say this is many clinics now use frozen eggs from a donor. Some ladies may be able to give you some advice?

All the best

Tis   

*Donor Conception ~ *CLICK HERE


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thetis said:


> Might be worth posting on the DE board - only reason I say this is many clinics now use frozen eggs from a donor. Some ladies may be able to give you some advice?
> 
> All the best
> 
> ...


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Carito

I hope your still around for a chat as I to am in yur postition (of a sort) 

I've had 3 failed attempts with ICSI and a FET then we decided to go again in June only to find out at 3.00pm on day of EC that all my 8 eggs had to be frozen as my DP's sample only showed 1 motile sperm. Due to them not contacting me until i'd returned home and late afternoon my partner was in a meeting in Manchester therefore was unable to return to the clinic within 1 hour (they close at 4.00pm) 

It fails me they the clinic have let me down and I've complained via a letter and had a meeting with complaints board only for a very ebrupt person to respond with "WE did everything right, we performed tests within a certain timescale which is our proceedure and due to the fact my DP was in a meeting in Manchester that it was MY FAULT he couldn't return in time for another sample" well as you can imagine I have felt nothing but anger and i've been totally destraught ever since. 

I like you couldn't find any information of success stories with women using frozen eggs therefore I'm left worrying if going down the fresh route is better or do I try with my frozen eggs. If the clinic involved had taken the time to inform of a problem prior to doing another test then I would of been able to retrieve him for another sample but that the hospital took that option away from me and discharged me not knowing anything was wrong. 

I'm now moving clinics which is something I should of done a while back but you live and learn, the main concern is that they have not been willing to even discuss a way of helping me or returning money to me after there the one's who made a mistake not the other way round. 

When you eggs were frozen did they give you any success results as my clinical director came out with 30% but I found that strange when they only gave me a 23% of success with fresh so how does frozen become a higher %!!! Bizarre. 

xx


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Hbk,

I understand your frustration, your clinic doesn't seem to be giving you a good service. Normally your clinic should have had a good quality sample of your partner's sperm frozen to use as a back up.

Anyway, the feedback I've collected so far is that assuming the technique used is the new one (vitrification) a very high percentage of frozen eggs will survive the thawing process (more than 90%). 

Then, the success rate of any treatment with thawed eggs will be the same that you would have had with fresh eggs, not better not worse. However if your frozen eggs are younger (like in my case, my frozen eggs are 35 and 35 years old), the chances of success using those eggs would be better than using my current 39 yrs old fresh eggs. Still, no guarantees of success.

I hope this information helps, at least it has helped me in keeping a little bit of hope.

Kindest regards,
Carolina


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi ladies,

HBK, I currently have 5 FE and starting my injections on the 10th. I've heard no stories on frozen eggs being used and I to wondered whether a fresh cycle would be more successful (afterall I am paying).

My clinic would not let me use the option of a fresh cycle as they are very confident FE will be just as effective. My concern is the "thaw", there's still a chance they won't even make that! 

Anyways, there is a 30% chance of it working, but a much better chance with a fresh. 

They know best "I hope".

I hope this short note finds you well. I would like to keep you both informed of my outcome. 

Best, 
Sarah


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just to say that I am in the 2ww following a cycle with frozen eggs. We were offered this treatment for free as our last donor egg cycle was not successful due to us only receiving one viable egg.
We were allocated two eggs, and despite me being quite nervous about them surviving the thaw, both did and I had two very good quality day 2, 4 cell embryos transferred on Friday. The embryologist
performed assisted hatching as she said that sometimes the shells can be a bit thicker due to them having been frozen, although it was more precautionary than anything because they looked ok.

I am very happy with the outcome this time, obviously I will be even happier if it works but we have had two good embryos out of it! I think once they survive the thaw the chances are as good as fresh.

Good luck x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a very interesting thread to me and shall be watching your success closely. 

Congrats on the thaw and fertilisation.. Such great news. 

My eggs were not from using vitrification which is a worry now knowing what I've read but I guess I'll have to speak with my new clinic next week to have their thoughts on this. I just hope and pray I have some success with 8 frozen and even more so that they fertilise afterwards.. It's all a worry. 

Good luck to you and please keep us updated x


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm just updating this just in case someone like me is looking for success stories. There's a case done by an Argentinean clinic recently reported in a scientific publication of a successful pregnancy of twin girls using the mother's own frozen eggs. The lady is 45 years old and her eggs were frozen when she was 33 years old. 
You can see the publication here:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23063815

The woman responded very well to drugs when she was 33, she did two stimulation cycles collecting over 30 eggs in each. She froze embryos and eggs. She thawed embryos, eggs, etc. She was never able to get pregnant in 6 treatments. She gave up, went on to adopt and forgot about the remaining eggs that she had in the clinic until she received a phone call asking what she wanted to do with the eggs. The couple decided to use them, they were thawed, fertilized, two transferred, she got pregnant with twins and still has frozen embryos left.

Amazing story and one that inspires me to pass the information to young women so that they decide to freeze their eggs as early as possible.

AFM, I'm about to thaw my own frozen eggs in two weeks time. I'm really praying for a miracle as this is my last go with own eggs.

Cheers,
Carito


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooooh thank you so much for sharing this wonderful story. It's great to hear of positive news re frozen eggs and I'm sure your going to be just the same model for us all. 

I've my everything crossed for you and your frozen nippers and please keep this thread updated. 

Good luck and angel blessings xxx


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I posted on here in early September during the 2ww of a cycle using donor frozen eggs and my DH's sperm (also frozen).

Well I had a BFP and am 12 weeks and 2 days pregnant with a singleton. Had my scan yesterday and baby is fine!

The certainly can work!

Good luck xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG Supergirl that's wonderful news.. well done you.. CONGRATULATIONS. 

Well if my frozen eggs thawed and fertilised i'd be the happiest ever but with only 8 I do worry, especially as they are from a 38yr old! 

I guess the frozen eggs were from a young person? 

Good Luck to you and congrats xx


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

The donor is 33 but we only had two eggs allocated to us. It goes to show that if they are good quality, they
will make it!

xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Relax, it absolutely works I'm 40 (41 next week) and used my own frozen eggs (frozen in april and defrosted sept) and I'm 9 weeks pg with identical twins so it definately can work 

My clinic used vitrification, I had five eggs and four made it, all were put back, only one implanted and it split so very happy 

x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

All of these stories are wonderful and I'm so very happy for you all. 

Two things though, 1 the young eggs are better than old 2, a good amh means good quality eggs and the fact that they were vitrification eggs makes another huge advantage. 

My frozen eggs are just the standard freezing, I've got very low amh added to being a poor responder so max drugs used to stim me which can have an impact of my egg quality!! 

One things for sure if this last fresh cycle doesn't work with my new clinic I shall give myself a year and try my frozen eggs as last chance.. I just hope and pray to god my fresh one works this time xxx


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ladies, 

I just want to give an update of my case. 

I came to Argentina at the end of November to do a last cycle with my own frozen eggs. 

Given that my body is not producing any more fresh eggs we focused in preparing my uterus for a FET. 

This past Tuesday we thawed my frozen eggs, they were injected with my husband's sperm and we got 4 embryos. Yesterday we transferred three day 3 embryos back (the 4th wasn't suitable for freezing). One was a perfect grade 1 and the other two were good but not perfect. Now I'm on the 2ww.  

I'm happy with the fact that the eggs survived and fertilised and slightly optimistic that being younger eggs one may implant. If not, I'm ready to go to Shady Grove for a DE cycle in February.

If this does work, I'm ready to start talking publicly about social egg freezing.

Cheers,
Carito


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh my what wonderful news, congrats on being pupo and by the sounds of it could be triplets or twins so you keep that positive vibe going. 

May I ask you how many you had frozen? If this fresh cycle I'm doing doesn't work I'm going to use my frozen eggs and after that I'll call it a day as I can't do this anymore it's destroying me. 

Please keep up upto date on your progress.. I've everything crossed for you and I shall pray for you lots xx


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you Hbkmorris!

I understand your feelings, don't give up yet, and if you want to be a mummy you will, there are many ways to achieve it. 

I always thought I had 6 MII eggs frozen, it turns out I had 9 MII but I think one batch was not so good. I'm not sure how many actually survived the thawing (I've just asked the clinic to write a thorough report for my own records). 

The embryologist was very happy with the process, the quality of the embrios, everything. You could actually se her excitement. I guess for them it would also be an important case to report if it does work, given that there aren't so many cases of ICSI with frozen oocyte worldwide yet. And even less of women who did it for social reasons...

Thank you for your wishes and all the best in your next cycle!

Carito


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello ladies, I'm just giving you an update in case someone gets here looking for information on treatment with their own frozen eggs. My eggs thawed quite well, approximately 90% survived, which is now standard. Out of 9 mature eggs they created 4 embryos and transferd 3 on day 3 (a grade I 8 cell, grade I 4 cell and grade II 4 cell). Clearly the 4 cell ones were behind, but the 8 cell was perfect. Unfortunately it didn't implant. I'm happy that we got this far and that I gave myself the chance of one last cycle with my own younger eggs. I'm now ready to try with donor eggs in 2013!


----------



## jag12 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone on this thread,

I am not sure if any of you are around anymore of not, but I thought I would attempt to breath some life into the thread,

I am really interested in what you have been discussing as I am hoping to have my eggs frozen, if any of your are out there let me know, I am thrilled to hear that there is a 90% success rate from vitrification,

amazing,

hope someone is still around,

Jag xxx


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

AdHi

I wasn't part of the original thread but wanted to share my experience

I had my eggs frozen 5 years ago aged 35
8 mature eggs

Last months I used the eggs for icsi aged 40 now
7 of the 8 survived the thaw ( I cried with relief)
3 fertilised
I had 2 6 cell embyro's transfered day 3 . One described as perfect and one described as average
I had my bfp 2 weeks today and and anxiously awaiting a scan tomorro to see if there is a heart beat (s)
Fingers crossed 
So it can work. I feel so blessed
X


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your BFP Calypso!! Great news! Please keep sharing your updates in this thread, it will encourage girls to freeze their eggs which I think is the right path.


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

First scan this morning 6 weeks + 4
All measuring perfectly and strong little heartbeat

Egg freezing worked for me
Good luck to everyone
X


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Amazing story!!! Lucky girl! Spread the word!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Good morning and big congrats to calypso that's really amazing news and I'm totally thrilled for you. 

I have 8 frozen eggs from last year when I was just 38 since then I've had another fresh IVF cycle which didn't work (that's 5 cycles in total a mix of fresh and 1 med fet) 

Last time I took all the immunes drugs along side my normal short flare protocol and this time they want me to try natural fet as I have to have high dose drugs so there wondering if its the drugs that could be affecting things whilst I have lowish amount of eggs (on average collect 12- they fertilise pretty well and always get some to freeze. 

I've been terrified to try again as I'm truly broken hearted with the negative cycles I've seen to of had non stop & I've questioned could frozen eggs really work when fresh haven't but your story inspired me no end. 

I'm now waiting for a laparoscopy on the nhs (to check is still as it should be down under) and if all ok I plan to have my natural fet ASAP. 

May I ask was your fet with your frozen eggs natural or medicated. Was this your first IVF/ICSI attempt? 

Carito.. How are you doing? I can see you've had the same rubbish ride as me.. Heartbreaking let alone bank breaking isn't it? 

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## Carito3005 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi hbkmorris!

I'm doing well, about to have the first embryo transfer from donor eggs so wish me luck 

Do you have frozen eggs or embryos?

Cheers,
Carito


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I've my everything crossed for you... Truly I have.. Lots & lots of luck to you. 
I've done a frozen medicated transfer and the down reg drug busetelin messed me about in terms of headaches, lack of hormones but once I start HRT I felt like a different women!! 

I've got frozen eggs which I'll use next (if they servive the thaw as they were slow froze not verification which is known to be better). I'm hoping to do natural FET next time with my immunes drugs.. If this doesn't work think I'll be looking into either donor eggs or fostering/adoption as I can't keep putting myself through this heartache and at a cost of £30k plus!! 

Xxx


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi

My protocol was 
- progynova for weeks before to thicken uterus lining
( this wasn't thickening as much as they liked so I tried accupuncture and this really worked - if anyone wants more info on this and dietary changes she put in place ill happily give details)
When my lining was ready my dp had a SsR operation and they thawed my eggs and performed icsi
I started on the progesterone and had a 3 day ET 
I had 2 6 cell transfered 

I managed to get acupuncture session performed immediately ( well about an hour) before and after transfer and I really believe this helped things just as I know what a difference this made to my lining thickness

This was our first attempt
I feel so blessed but can't relax yet at this early stage, although I feel better after my scan yesterday, before that I was a nervous wreck I was actually making myself ill with worry and thought I might make myself miscarry thro stress . Which obviously stressed me out even more

We are self funding and have no money at all to do another round as we are both in low paid jobs so I totally agreed with it breaking the bank and that's with us being lucky

Best wishes and luck to all
X


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wanted to add to hbkmorris
I know every clinic is different but if I read correctly you got 8 -12 eggs and my clinic would have classed this as perfect. My consultant very against more as he is adamant the quality is lost so I do not think that is a poor response. I think your body did exactly what it should do
I was stimulated 2 cycles as I donated eggs prior to the cycle where mine were frozen . First cycle I got 12 ( think 10 mature) and next 10 ( 8 suitable to freeze)
I wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment and if I can give you any other help / info please let me know
X


----------

